# Which picture should I enter?



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm trying to decide on which picture to enter into this months contest. Help is much appreciated on which one I should enter!

Femur:









OR

Chuckie Sue:


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Femur Femur!

He's lovely!

.. It's a he right? Some females can be really tricky to get.. :V


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Haha, yep he's a he. :3 Thank you!!! And I was leaning towards his pic as well. This was taken before he was a little stink and ATE HIS FINS OFF. >_> I'm still angry at him about that.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Don't be, fishes are silly creatures by nature xD!

It's worse than a silly dog chasing his own tail... hahaha.

Makes me remember when I used to fish with my family, we used to say fishes were dummies because some of them we would fish them up to 3 times... <_<
(we never took them home, we would just have fun in sticking hooks at their mouths... uuugh I don't fish anymore, I miss the experience though )


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm stuck on Chuckie Sue's pick because of the cooolooors.


----------



## Rell30 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have to say that Femur is an eye catcher. Such a beautiful fish with such dazzling colors!!!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Femur


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks guys! Femur it is!

Burd - I know! Thats why I wasn't sure who to enter. I will probably enter Chuckie Sue next month!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Femur  he's really stunning and I love the pose


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

ate his fins off?


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

femur is such a cutie!


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm loving the dashes of color on Femur


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks guys! I adore him too, he's quite the tail biter though. 

Yeah, he chewed all along his caudal fin. :/ Its now much MUCH shorter.


----------

